# [EVDL] Iota DLS-55/IQ4 as DC/DC Converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jim,

Yes you can hook the IOTA to the battery pack. The IOTA has a DC input 
range of 130 to 190 VDC for a output of 12 volts. The 120 V battery pack 
may be below the 130 volt minimum limit, so plug in the jack for 14.5 volt 
output.

14.5 volt output is at 130 VDC input and when the the battery pack is down 
to 120 V, the IOTA should have a output of about 13.4 volts.

Make sure you fuse or circuit breaker the DC input lines to the IOTA. If 
its 55 amps maximum at 12 volts, then the fuse size should at least by 5.5 
amps at 120 volts. Best to the fuse about 125 percent above that rating. I 
use a 10 amp Bussman Fusetron on the inputs.

I do not have this IOTA connected up to the battery pack at all times, 
because I a deep cycle 12 volt battery on this circuit which can keep the 
E-meter and some of the control circuits on. I come off the large battery 
contactors, which shut down when the ignition circuit goes off.

You can series and parallel these IOTA's on output and input side, just like 
you do with batteries.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Cullen" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, June 30, 2008 9:22 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Iota DLS-55/IQ4 as DC/DC Converter


> Hi Group:
>
> I recently purchased an Iota DLS-55/IQ4 Power Supply/Battery Charger for 
> use
> as a DC/DC converter in my Bradley GT II Electric (under restoration). I
> just wanted to confirm with the group that this unit is appropriate for my
> intended function (96-volt DC system -- 16 6-volt lead acid cells). I
> assume that all I need to do is take the 120 VAC input line and connect 
> the
> hot and neutral leads across the main battery pack? Are there any 
> internal
> modifications that need to be made? Is the IQ-4 circuitry compatible with
> the intended use?
>
> Many thanks for your advice.
>
> Tailwinds,
>
> Jim Cullen
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 30 Jun 2008 at 8:22, Jim Cullen wrote:
> 
> > I recently purchased an Iota DLS-55/IQ4 Power Supply/Battery Charger for use
> > as a DC/DC converter in my Bradley GT II Electric (under restoration). I just
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Iota 120 vac input will not work below 100 volts dc. Sorry. Jerry
Wagner, Melbourne, FL

On Mon, Jun 30, 2008 at 10:22 AM, Jim Cullen <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Group:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jim Cullen wrote:
> > I recently purchased an Iota DLS-55/IQ4 Power Supply/Battery Charger
> > for use as a DC/DC converter in my Bradley GT II Electric (under
> > restoration). I just wanted to confirm with the group that this unit
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm using one in my 120dc system. 
I think the low voltage cutoff is 106 volts.
I have a good size aux battery so brown outs are not really a problem during
hard acceleration but I do see my aux voltage drop from 13.5 when pack
voltage drops below 106 volts dc.
Neal




> Jim Cullen-2 wrote:
> >
> > Hi Group:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > On 30 Jun 2008 at 8:22, Jim Cullen wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ditto... I used a DLS-45 with a 114V pack of floodies. Dimming lights, 
slowing fans ,and Zilla complaints of "low SLI voltage" under acceleration 
OR when my lights were on for more than 10 minutes. It seems 110-115V is 
about the minimum DC input for these things.

-Adrian

> I'm using one in my 120dc system.
> I think the low voltage cutoff is 106 volts.
> I have a good size aux battery so brown outs are not really a problem 
> during
> hard acceleration but I do see my aux voltage drop from 13.5 when pack
> voltage drops below 106 volts dc.
> Neal
>
>


> > Jim Cullen-2 wrote:
> >>
> >> Hi Group:
> >>
> ...


----------

